# What is your favorite retro console?



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 6, 2014)

What is your favorite retro console?
I would have to say n64 for me, because there are so many great games out there
for it, like dk64!


----------



## Flame (Aug 13, 2014)

> n64
> so many games
> 8 games


Yeah lol no.


Mine is GBA. Why? GBAtemp..


----------



## Depravo (Aug 13, 2014)

Playstation 5. I'm from the future.

Only joking, it's SNES.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 13, 2014)

Dang thats a Hard choice to make.....Between Snes and N64 



If i HAD to choose between them then i guess i would go with the Snes.....Man o' man whut a Generation


----------



## assassinz (Aug 13, 2014)

That list is wrong. There is no Atari 7200. Should be 7800.


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 14, 2014)

assassinz said:


> That list is wrong. There is no Atari 7200. Should be 7800.


 
oops, I put 7200... Ill fix that if I can!


----------



## darkseekerliu (Aug 14, 2014)

I vote for SNES (Metroid, Donkey kongs, Megamanx's, Zelda, Super Mario, Killer Instinct, Chrono Trigger, Final Fantasy, Sunsetriders, etc, the list is huge...)


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 14, 2014)

Flame said:


> > n64
> > so many games
> > 8 games
> 
> ...


 

The N64 had a very small library especially compared to the psx, BUT, all the great games on the N64 were top notch.  There is probably a collection of 20-25 fucking great games on that system.  And at the end of the day, thats really all you're going to need with a single console.


----------



## razielleonhart (Aug 14, 2014)

SNES hands down


----------



## Katana (Aug 14, 2014)

I voted for the N64. A lot of my favorite games are there. Mario 64, Super Smash Bros., all of Rareware's hits, etc.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 14, 2014)

other: PC
I used to be a PC master race until 2006 when I bought my first console(a GBA SP. I was 16 at that time, hard earned money). man PC has so many to offer and sure the 90's where the best period to have a PC, DooM, Duke 3D, Jazz Jackrabbit and many others from that time that I can't remember all of them. I was even able to emulate NES, Genesis and SNES so no problem with that.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 14, 2014)

For me it had to be SNES, I have played them all and own most of them to this day but the SNES just was fantastic. 

Such a great machine, lots of colors, big sprites, sound that didn't make your ears bleed. Launch games features automatic slow motion for when things got too intense!!! I think they call it bullet time these days?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 14, 2014)

eggmanfat120 said:


> oops, I put 7200... Ill fix that if I can!


 
Fixed it for you.

As for the topic, I went Other because somehow you forgot to list the PS1. There are so many excellent games for the PS1 available with tons of different genres, it offered something for everyone. I still haven't completed my backlog of all the great PS1 games, and I probably won't for ages.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 14, 2014)

PlayStation 1!


----------



## Plstic (Aug 14, 2014)

It's all about the Shoot em' ups on the Saturn.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 14, 2014)

>N64 is "retro"
>PSX isn't "retro"

Great poll mate.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 14, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Dang thats a Hard choice to make.....Between Snes and N64


It is hard to choose - the highest Nintendo's ever been... or the lowest. 


duffmmann said:


> The N64 had a very small library especially compared to the psx, BUT, all the great games on the N64 were top notch.


Especially Superman64, Carmageddon 64, Daikatana, both of the terribad Castlevanias, Mega Man "Almost Legends" 64... Yup, staples of that 64-bit quality.


----------



## BrightNeko (Aug 14, 2014)

Depends on whatcha mean by retro x3 if 2 generations ago counts then the gamecube and GBA most certainly for me. An if beyond that I'd say I'm all for sega genesis for a classic gaming system. The days of Ristar, Shining Force, and Streets of rage <3

Goodness though do I wish I grew up with a dreamcast or saturn x3


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> It is hard to choose - the highest Nintendo's ever been... or the lowest.


 

Well the N64 is a very special Console in Nin10dohs History i think but what really had an impact i believe was the 4 player deal 


Sweet Jebus i seriously cant begin to count the Hours upon HOURS me and my High School Budds would burn our Eyes out playing Muliplayer Goldeneye,Perfect Dark,Mario Kart,Smash Bros,Beetle Adventure Racing,WCW/NWO Revenge,WWF Wrestlemania 20000,WWF No Mercy,Bomberman 64,Pokemon Puzzle League,Killer Instinct Gold,Turok 2,Starfox 64,BattleTanks,Worms Armageddon......


Some even led to actual fights between my Cousins lol nothing but good Memories.....except those damn prices $60-70 for a copy of Rouge Squadron???


Why not i didn't really need those new pair of Sneakers i guess


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 14, 2014)

Gaming4Ever said:


> Well the N64 is a very special Console in Nin10dohs History i think but what really had an impact i believe was the 4 player deal
> 
> 
> Sweet Jebus i seriously cant begin to count the Hours upon HOURS me and my High School Budds would burn our Eyes out playing Muliplayer Goldeneye,Perfect Dark,Mario Kart,Smash Bros,Beetle Adventure Racing,WCW/NWO Revenge,WWF Wrestlemania 20000,WWF No Mercy,Bomberman 64,Pokemon Puzzle League,Killer Instinct Gold,Turok 2,Starfox 64,BattleTanks,Worms Armageddon......
> ...


 
Dont forget the game that kills your friendship, Mario Party (Preferably mario party 2)


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 14, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Dont forget the game that kills your friendship, Mario Party (Preferably mario party 2)


 


How did i miss Mario Party 1 & 2?!?!?!?!?!?







We wore these like Badges of Honor


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 14, 2014)

GB Micro

#1) Advance Wars both
#2) Fire Emblem  both
#3) Golden Sun both,   ........... need I say more?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 15, 2014)

Xbox One.
It was such a good console, even if it didn't have a long life span. Connecting my cable box to a media center with a designated controller? Fucking genius. So ahead of its time.


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Especially Superman64, Carmageddon 64, Daikatana, both of the terribad Castlevanias, Mega Man "Almost Legends" 64... Yup, staples of that 64-bit quality.


 

You know damn well I'm talking about the good games: Mario 64, DK 64, Banjo 1 and 2, Super Smash, Conker, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Mario Kart 64, Pokemon Snap and Stadium 2, Mario Golf and Tennis, Paper Mario, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, StarFox 64, and then a collection of other games that I like that others may not: Mario Party 2 and 3, Bomberman 64 the second attack, Rogue Squadron, Kirby 64, Sin and Punishment (I don't know if this counts though since it wasn't released here and I didn't get to play until years later when it was released on the Wii VC), and I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> You know damn well I'm talking about the good games: Mario 64, DK 64, Banjo 1 and 2, Super Smash, Conker, Goldeneye, Perfect Dark, Mario Kart 64, Pokemon Snap and Stadium 2, Mario Golf and Tennis, Paper Mario, Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, StarFox 64, and then a collection of other games that I like that others may not: Mario Party 2 and 3, Bomberman 64 the second attack, Rogue Squadron, Kirby 64, Sin and Punishment (I don't know if this counts though since it wasn't released here and I didn't get to play until years later when it was released on the Wii VC), and I'm sure there are a few others I'm forgetting.


_"A few"_ being the keyword here. The N64 is _"legendary"_ only for a handful of games _(and only in the States, mind you - it bombed everywhere else)_. Overall the system was mediocre and had severe design flaws, not to mention that its library is miniscule and full of crap with few good games that are far between.


----------



## Gaming4Ever (Aug 15, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> Sin and Punishment (I don't know if this counts though since it wasn't released here and I didn't get to play until years later when it was released on the Wii VC)


 


I actually modded my Original N64 and imported this baby back in the day along with a couple others.......Damn i miss Treasure


----------



## Katana (Aug 15, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"A few"_ being the keyword here. The N64 is _"legendary"_ only for a handful of games _(and only in the States, mind you - it bombed everywhere else)_. Overall the system was mediocre and had severe design flaws, not to mention that its library is miniscule and full of crap with few good games that are far between.


 
I think that most of what you said is really subjective. I enjoyed the N64, though the same cannot be said for others. One Man's trash is another man's treasure. Quantity also really has no effect on this when it's about quality, bringing it back to subjectivity.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Aug 15, 2014)

Isn't PS2/GC/Xbox retro too?
If so then PS2..... but i like PSOne and SNES too.... hard choice but i'll stick with PS2.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Katana said:


> I think that most of what you said is really subjective. I enjoyed the N64, though the same cannot be said for others. One Man's trash is another man's treasure. Quantity also really has no effect on this when it comes to quality, bringing it back to subjectivity.


I would argue that chances are you'll find more good games in a list of 2000 than in a list of 200, but on an individual title basis you are correct. The problem with the N64 was that it was great hardware with a horrible infrastructure built around it. Many of its solutions, especially storage, belonged in the past at that point and although impressive from a technological standpoint and quite standard-setting, it just wasn't a good _"machine"_ as a whole.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 15, 2014)

The Xbox 360. Literally my childhood.

You probably never heard of it.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 15, 2014)

Snes


----------



## dmace81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Man I can't believe the NES isn't getting more votes. Freaking contra, mario bros. , super mario bros trilogy, megaman series, castlevania series, mike tysons punch out, rygar, ice climbers, balloon fight, star tropics, duck hunt, batman, rescue the embassy mission, metroid, rbi baseball, mighty final fight, ninja gaiden trilogy, legend of zelda 1&2, metal gear, skate of die, Bionic Commando, journey to silius, tecmo super bo_w_l, final fantasy, jackie chans action kung fu, adventures of bayou billy, Star Trek 25th Anniversary,_ panic resturant, POW, _teenage mutant ninja turtles trilogy, power blade, young indiana jones chronicles, danny sullivans indy heat, strider, rc pro am, dr. mario, tetris, double dragon, gradius series, faxanadu, crystalis, rad racer, adventure island series, battletoads, toobin, blades of steel, river city ransom, wraith of black manta, double dribble, chip and dale rescue rangers, blaster master, ducktales, gradius, gremlins 2, jackal, kirbys adventure, kid icarus, little nemo the dream master, paperboy, metal storm. Apparently im to old and these aren't any good games.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 15, 2014)

@dmace the news was an amazing console. Loved Mario bros 3 especially but for me the SNES wins with super Mario world, donkey Kong country, zombies ate my neighbours


----------



## dmace81 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mines nes for megaman series, mario, and all the kick ass konami and capcom games.  Back in the day konami and capcom were big hitters.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 15, 2014)

Loved mega man, very fond memories of the series


----------



## Pleng (Aug 15, 2014)

CD32


----------



## matpower (Aug 15, 2014)

SNES, besides it, I think the N64 and the Mega Drive/Genesis are my favorites too.


----------



## Clarky (Aug 15, 2014)

For me it is a toss up between the Snes and the PS2, both with huge library with some great quality games. I think the Snes edges it for me, lot more memories of happier times for me.


----------



## Vipera (Aug 15, 2014)

Between the SNES and the PS1.
The SNES is where they got everything right: (almost) enough power for all kind of 2D games, first "good" non-arcade 6 buttons controller, great software library and great arcade ports. Too bad for the price of the games due to how they were built and the fact that I never really finished any SNES game except a bunch.
The PS1 is my best console because of the reasons the SNES had, but better. Much, much better. The only two cons I hated when I was young were the tinyass Memory Cards (1MB? 1MB!?) and the loading times in some discs (Digimon World 2003, for example).


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 15, 2014)

Hard choice between N64 and SNES since I have some of my favorite games on both. I'd probably say overall the SNES wins. One of my favorite series of all time has always been Mega Man X, and the original 3 are my favorite by far.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 15, 2014)

I guess I'll chose the N64 since the PS1 was omitted for no valid reason.  Donkey Kong 64 is still one of my favorite games even today.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hyro-Sama said:


> I guess I'll chose the N64 since the PS1 was omitted for no valid reason. Donkey Kong 64 is still one of my favorite games even today.


There's a very good reason why it was omitted - the OP wanted to give the N64 a chance. _;O;_


----------



## Sicklyboy (Aug 15, 2014)

Sega Genesis.

I loved that thing to death and back and still do.  I've got it sitting on my shelf right now, modded a few weeks ago for composite video and stereo audio out.  In the coming weeks I plan to mod it with a (probably internal) RGB to component circuit, then maybe overclock it and also add a standalone audio amp to it.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There's a very good reason why it was omitted - the OP wanted to give the N64 a chance. _;O;_


 
There's a very good reason why it was omitted - the OP wanted to give the N64 a chance, to show off its kick ass games that are very memorable.
-  Not BlackWizzard17​


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> There's a very good reason why it was omitted - the OP wanted to give the N64 a chance, to show off its kick ass games that are very *memorable*.
> - Not BlackWizzard17​


There's only 5-10 of'em, you'd have to have really poor memory not to remember a list of games shorter than your average grocery shopping list. _;O;_


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> There's only 5-10 of'em, you'd have to have really poor memory not to remember a list of games shorter than your average grocery shopping list. _;O;_


 
My average not to much grocery list.
N64
Mario 64 = Milk
DK64 =Bread
Conkurs bad fur day = Eggs
Mario party (sequels) = Gallon of water
mario Kart 64 = Fruits
Mario Tennis = Vegetables
Perfect Dark = Chicken
Golden Eye = Beef
Smash Bros = Seasoning
Pokemon Stadium (sequel(s)) = Noodles/Pasta
banjo kazooie = Pasta Sauce
wwc vs nwo =
turok =
Legend of zelda OOT =
legend of Zelda MM =
Paper Mario =
Kirby Crystal shards =
Bomber man 64 =
Yoshi story =
Starfox 64 =
Diddy Kong Racing =
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PS1
Crash (Sequels) = Milk
FF7 = Bread
Parappa the rapper = Eggs
Spyro (Seqels) = Gallon of water
castlevania symphony of the night = Fruits
Tekken = Vegetables
Digimon world = Chicken

*Couldn't finish my grocery list for the PS1 section.*


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 16, 2014)

SNES by a long shot of the systems you listed. But if you're going to include Saturn, then PSX, Dreamcast, and Gamecube should also be on there. And I do seriously love the Gamecube. So underappreciated, but so full of awesome. I know it's not in keeping with popular opinion, but I would have a hard time choosing between SNES and Gamecube, and I was around for both of those generations when they happened. (proud member of geezerTemp)


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> _*Snip!*_


Your gross underestimation of the PS1's library has me scratching my head, but I don't generally engage in List Wars, so I won't be the one correcting you.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Your gross underestimation of the PS1's library has me scratching my head, but I don't generally engage in List Wars, so I won't be the one correcting you.


 
Nah, i have played far more ps1 games. I know  more of its library then you think i do but as an opinion I just like the N64 because of its memorable games as listed above that i grew up with even though Ps1 had some  other great games such as Metal gear, Tomb Raider, Megaman, Twisted Metal, ect. (And even some Japanese only games)


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Nah, i have played far more ps1 games. I know more of its library then you think i do but as an opinion I just like the N64 because of its memorable games as listed above that i grew up with even though Ps1 had some other great games such as Metal gear, Tomb Raider, Megaman, Twisted Metal, ect. (And even some Japanese only games)


A-ha! T'was trickery, I knew it was! EXPOSED! _;O;_

Anywho, the PS1 has Metal Gear Solid, so by definition PS1 > N64, no question about it. Then again, back in the day I skipped both because _PC Master Race_ - I only returned to consoles when the Gamecube came along.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A-ha! T'was trickery, I knew it was! EXPOSED! _;O;_
> 
> Anywho, the PS1 has Metal Gear Solid, so by definition PS1 > N64, no question about it. Then again, back in the day I skipped both because _PC Master Race_ - I only returned to consoles when the Gamecube came along.


 
I was never a really big fan of Metal gear, and what solely hooked me on to the N64 was one of my favorite games of all time before it was rehashed and made almost as much as Street fighter 4. That's right that game was The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of time. I guess the reason i like the console so much is because i have spent alot of my gaming on that machine but boy did i enjoy frogger for the PS1.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 16, 2014)

Forgot to say SNES was and is still IMO one of the best most comfortable controllers ever made.
Loved metal gear on ps1 and toy story 2 on it as well


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 16, 2014)

The thing about the PS1 is not many games hold up well today... The graphics just make you want to rip out your own eyes.

I loved Twisted Metal on the PS1 but trying to play any of them again today and quickly you remember just how bad the graphics where. They only seemed great because before them you probably experienced your first 3D game on the SNES via StarFox so in comparison they looked good... lol

SOTN still looks awesome and it's one of the games I keep on my handheld system. (Combined with some RPG's and a handful of platformers that's mostly it for 2D games.)

It's a shame that Sony discouraged 2D games on the system, they held up better over time. This is one of the reason's Saturn emulation is interesting to me. Lots more 2D games on the system and the fighters I hear are the definitive versions.

Edit: Not saying all the 3D games look bad, I love Road Rash and Gran Turismo 2 they still hold up well today. Yes a little blocky but not the pixelated mess most of the 3D games turned into.


----------



## elmoemo (Aug 16, 2014)

^agreed graphics wise but for me if the gameplay I'd great then the graphics aren't a massive deal breaker for me. Sure upgraded graphics would be great especially a game like GoldenEye. I know there was rereleases but an updated n64 version would be brilliant. TV type and size come into it too.


----------



## Sychophantom (Aug 16, 2014)

No love for the Vectrex.


----------



## gothicall (Aug 16, 2014)

*Okama* Gamesphere








Naah, Kidding! SNES off course!!


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 16, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A-ha! T'was trickery, I knew it was! EXPOSED! _;O;_
> 
> Anywho, the PS1 has Metal Gear Solid, so by definition PS1 > N64, no question about it. Then again, back in the day I skipped both because _PC Master Race_ - I only returned to consoles when the Gamecube came along.


 
pppffff. PC also has MGS and FF7 since those times, so PC still wins over N64/PS1 and PS1 lost 2 games from the exclusive list.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 16, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> pppffff. PC also has MGS and FF7 since those times, so PC still wins over N64/PS1 and PS1 lost 2 games from the exclusive list.


The PC port of MGS was released in 2000, the PC port of FF7 was released 1998 - by that time the games were cold beans for PS1 users who already had other hits to busy themselves with.


----------



## emigre (Aug 16, 2014)

No OG Playstation or Master System?

I render this poll and thread invalid.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 16, 2014)

No Xbox, no vote!


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 18, 2014)

Gahars said:


> The Xbox 360. Literally my childhood.
> 
> You probably never heard of it.


 
How would I not heard of it??? plus, Its not retro. Wait another 6 years.



dmace81 said:


> Man I can't believe the NES isn't getting more votes. Freaking contra, mario bros. , super mario bros trilogy, megaman series, castlevania series, mike tysons punch out, rygar, ice climbers, balloon fight, star tropics, duck hunt, batman, rescue the embassy mission, metroid, rbi baseball, mighty final fight, ninja gaiden trilogy, legend of zelda 1&2, metal gear, skate of die, Bionic Commando, journey to silius, tecmo super bo_w_l, final fantasy, jackie chans action kung fu, adventures of bayou billy, Star Trek 25th Anniversary,_ panic resturant, POW, _teenage mutant ninja turtles trilogy, power blade, young indiana jones chronicles, danny sullivans indy heat, strider, rc pro am, dr. mario, tetris, double dragon, gradius series, faxanadu, crystalis, rad racer, adventure island series, battletoads, toobin, blades of steel, river city ransom, wraith of black manta, double dribble, chip and dale rescue rangers, blaster master, ducktales, gradius, gremlins 2, jackal, kirbys adventure, kid icarus, little nemo the dream master, paperboy, metal storm. Apparently im to old and these aren't any good games.


 

Yeah nes is awesome too. Don't forget about it!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 18, 2014)

eggmanfat120 said:


> How would I not heard of it??? plus, Its not retro. Wait another 6 years.


 







EDIT: Also, stop double posting. Keep your replies in 1 post, and edit as you see fit.


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 18, 2014)

emigre said:


> No OG Playstation or Master System?
> 
> I render this poll and thread invalid.


 
Hey, I couldn't fit anymore in the poll, so I had to put other.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 18, 2014)

eggmanfat120 said:


> Hey, I couldn't fit anymore in the poll, so I had to put other.


I could expand the poll for you if you'd like...?


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hanafuda said:


> SNES by a long shot of the systems you listed. But if you're going to include Saturn, then PSX, Dreamcast, and Gamecube should also be on there. And I do seriously love the Gamecube. So underappreciated, but so full of awesome. I know it's not in keeping with popular opinion, but I would have a hard time choosing between SNES and Gamecube, and I was around for both of those generations when they happened. (proud member of geezerTemp)


 

Sorry, I couldn't fit anymore except for other in the poll!

Oh yea, foxi4 it would be great if you could expand it!

Oh, also, how do I delete a reply?



Foxi4 said:


> I could expand the poll for you if you'd like...?


 
That would be great!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 18, 2014)

I intended to add the Matell Intellivision and the Coleco ColecoVision options, but I've hit the limit of poll entries now - sorry! 


eggmanfat120 said:


> Oh, also, how do I delete a reply?


You don't. I'll merge your posts.


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 18, 2014)

You felt the need to put the Atari 5200 in? And misspelling the 7800? Again, not sure that'll get a vote anyway.....

Anyway, SNES for me all the way! My golden age of gaming for sure, and there's simply far too many titles to list. Mega Drive/Genesis certainly deserves a mention of course (my 2nd favourite, though the PS1 gives it a good battle!). Off your list I also have many fond memories of the 2600, NES and Saturn!

N64? ....Well yeah, that was good too - not up there with those previously mentioned, but Mario 64 is an all time classic, Goldeneye - well the beer fuelled seshes me and my family and/or friends had on that...... Handful of other good uns too (PS1 & Sat weed all over it otherwise though)

Foxi though, slagging off the N64 Castlevanias?! What's wrong with you man? Those were classic videogame equivalents of B-movie cheese: horrifically, laughably flawed, but still a blast! You're just a babby though so I'll let you off: clearly those are the sort of games where 'you had to be there' at the time.... Cult hits though, I'll always say that!


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 18, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> Foxi though, slagging off the N64 Castlevanias?! What's wrong with you man? Those were classic videogame equivalents of B-movie cheese: horrifically, laughably flawed, but still a blast! You're just a babby though so I'll let you off: clearly those are the sort of games where 'you had to be there' at the time.... Cult hits though, I'll always say that!


...Castlevania on the N64 a cult hit? Since when? In which universe?


----------



## mightymuffy (Aug 18, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> ...Castlevania on the N64 a cult hit? Since when? In which universe?


Sheesh, I can't be arsed trudging through for links, only for you to dismiss them as old stupid whatevers anyway , but there are fans! I loved the first one: it's one of those "so shit it's awesome!" games, like the aforementioned "Giant Ant Death" or whatever B-movie. Might fire it up later coz of this, and probably end up eating my words....


----------



## Gahars (Aug 18, 2014)

mightymuffy said:


> Sheesh, I can't be arsed trudging through for links, only for you to dismiss them as old stupid whatevers anyway , but there are fans!


 






Is this gif a Prius? Because it's been getting great mileage.


----------



## Haloman800 (Aug 18, 2014)

Can someone recommend good SNES games? I never had the console growing up, but I've got a DSTwo now, so I'd like to check them out.


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 18, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Can someone recommend good SNES games? I never had the console growing up, but I've got a DSTwo now, so I'd like to check them out.


 
Well, starfox is a great game, one of the first 3D games on the console <--- Yes, 3D! And yoshi's island is great, you should check that out! Plus, donkey kong country 1, 2 and 3! There are many more great games, But these are some I highly recommend!


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 18, 2014)

My favorite was the Atari 2600 because of one game:


Spoiler



Halloween


Nahh just kidding xD my favorite is the SNES because of games like Mario Paint and DKC


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 19, 2014)

ShinyJellicent12 said:


> My favorite was the Atari 2600 because of one game:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Aug 19, 2014)

Haloman800 said:


> Can someone recommend good SNES games? I never had the console growing up, but I've got a DSTwo now, so I'd like to check them out.


 

Just find a complete set, delete the ones you know you wouldn't like. Barney's Bedtime Rampage you probably wouldn't want to play.... Pee Wee Herman's Movie Time Masturbation....

If you don't like sports games delete those.

After that most of the games released on the system where at least decent, filtering out the garbage and sports should leave you with like 600+ games to try out. (Some Sports games are not too bad I kind of like NCAA Basketball for some reason, that mode 7 floor is pretty cool lol)

Edit: But some sure fire classics... Super Mario World, Super Castlevania, Super Metroid, Starfox, Zelda, Final Fight, Gradius III, Axelay, Super Bonks Adventure, Super R-Type, Final Fantasy III, Chrono Trigger. I am probably forgetting a ton of games but that list would keep you happy for a few weeks at least.


----------



## Todderbert (Aug 19, 2014)

Mine was the Vectrex.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 19, 2014)

The SNES, as it was the only console I had as a child (well...it was mine, my brother and 2 friends). After that, it was all PC for me.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2014)

well, I bought a retron...  btw, is that avatar from Cheetah Men?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like I missed another rose tinted N64 glasses thread, we have done it bigger and better before though (one example being http://gbatemp.net/threads/think-before-you-buy.352702/ ). So far nobody mentioned things like "but but but goldeneye is still used in competitions" like it at all matters. One of those threads was and my choice quote from it would be "Now each of those games has a place in gaming history but I am not sure I would really return to them, especially not in their original form (love me some Perfect Dark and Banjo XBLA),".

I am seeing a disturbing lack of Amiga love though. I can forgive the lack of a C64 but not the Amiga. Some will tell me it was a general computing device and thus does not count, some are wrong (if nothing else games console as locked down device is a newer concept than games consoles).


----------



## duffmmann (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> _"A few"_ being the keyword here. The N64 is _"legendary"_ only for a handful of games _(and only in the States, mind you - it bombed everywhere else)_. Overall the system was mediocre and had severe design flaws, not to mention that its library is miniscule and full of crap with few good games that are far between.


 

Yes a few being the keywords there.  Note my post before the one you quoted:  The N64 had a very small library especially compared to the psx, BUT, all the great games on the N64 were top notch. There is probably a collection of 20-25 fucking great games on that system. And at the end of the day, thats really all you're going to need with a single console.

I was very clearly pointing out the quality games.  And I even mentioned how small the library was compared to the competition.  The only reason I pointed out the quality games which I made sure to point out that there weren't many, but enough, was because you quoted the thing I just stated here and came back with "Especially Superman64, Carmageddon 64, Daikatana, both of the terribad Castlevanias, Mega Man "Almost Legends" 64... Yup, staples of that 64-bit quality."  

I'm amazed at how I proved my point, only for you to turn it all around back to the original point I had made as if I had said something completely opposite of what is being stated, I never stated that the N64 had a huge library of amazing games, instead I pointed out from the getgo, the small collection but how it had a large handful of fucking fantastic titles.  I really appreciate your attempt to educate me though.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> _*Snip!*_


We just have a different definition of what a _"large handful"_ means. If you're okay with 10-15 relatively good games in the library with the majority being first-party content, that's fine. I call that _"inadequacy"_.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2014)

Heeeeey...when you changed the poll length, my vote changed from other to Dreamcast  

I CALL HAX FOXI'S TRYING TO OFFLOAD HIS SEGA ORGY ON THE REST OF US


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Heeeeey...when you changed the poll length, my vote changed from other to Dreamcast
> 
> I CALL HAX FOXI'S TRYING TO OFFLOAD HIS SEGA ORGY ON THE REST OF US


I have no power over the number of votes, only the vote options. If I had the option to reset the counter, I would.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 19, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I have no power over the number of votes, only the vote options. If I had the option to reset the counter, I would.


 
Lol, that's ok, I probably would've chosen Dreamcast as my second choice anyways.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2014)

Sakitoshi said:


> other: PC
> I used to be a PC master race until 2006 when I bought my first console(a GBA SP. I was 16 at that time, hard earned money). man PC has so many to offer and sure the 90's where the best period to have a PC, DooM, Duke 3D, Jazz Jackrabbit and many others from that time that I can't remember all of them. I was even able to emulate NES, Genesis and SNES so no problem with that.


The PC is not a console.



Foxi4 said:


> _"A few"_ being the keyword here. The N64 is _"legendary"_ only for a handful of games _(and only in the States, mind you - it bombed everywhere else)_. Overall the system was mediocre and had severe design flaws, not to mention that its library is miniscule and full of crap with few good games that are far between.


We get it, you don't like the N64.


----------



## Catastrophic (Aug 19, 2014)

I grew up with the N64 and I love it, but I can see why people find it flawed. Sticking with cartridges was a dreadful idea. It greatly limited how much developers could implement into games, especially when it came to sound. If Nintendo had switched over to CDs then companies like Square wouldn't have switched over to PSX, and the game library would've probably been gold including all the great games that are already on the console.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 19, 2014)

Northern Nemesis said:


> We get it, you don't like the N64.


I like certain things about it, dislike others. Some parts of it are excellent, some are obsolete. I have an N64 and I treat it as the point when Nintendo lost its touch with the industry.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Aug 19, 2014)

Northern Nemesis said:


> The PC is not a console.


 
consoles are essentially PCs. you could do spreadsheets if someone created a "game" to do so on any console, and since the 6th gen of consoles you can run linux on them and do basic computing. the only difference between a console and a PC is that PCs are all purpose while consoles are focused at gaming(and lately they do everything and offer gaming almost as a bonus).


----------



## pwsincd (Aug 19, 2014)

i voted megadrive , cuz at that time i preferrred sonic to mario etc...... things have changed , but back then god my megadrive was amazing ... if you included old sckool computers also , i would have voted BBC Micro but you didnt , so i wont.


----------



## Pleng (Aug 20, 2014)

Now there's no "other" option!


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Aug 21, 2014)

godreborn said:


> well, I bought a retron... btw, is that avatar from Cheetah Men?


Yes, Its the cheetahmen. xD


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 21, 2014)

Pleng said:


> Now there's no "other" option!


Can't please everyone! People wanted other consoles to be fitted into the poll and that's the maximum amount of slots I could use!


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

the snes i didnt grow up with it but from the games ive experienced ive played alot of really great games

my fav games on the console are terranigma and super mario world 2 yoshis island


the ps1,genesis and n64 where great 2


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Sep 6, 2014)

Sega Genesis.

It was all I had back then


----------



## elmoemo (Sep 6, 2014)

Snes for Mario and donkey Kong and zombies!!!!!!!!


Loved all the retros I had - nes, master system, mega drive, Atari, ps1, n64, saturn


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2014)

SNES because do I even need to say?
Yoshi's Island!


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> SNES because do I even need to say?
> Yoshi's Island!


 
hell yeah yoshis island was awesome ^^ one of the greatest 2d platformers period


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 6, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> hell yeah yoshis island was awesome ^^ one of the greatest 2d platformers period


 
The SNES was my first system, Yoshi's Island was also my first game! Both I still own and both have gone through countless moves, a house fire, nearly stolen, and even traveled 800 miles across the country with me. 
So they are something special to me.


----------



## thesupremegamer (Sep 6, 2014)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> The SNES was my first system, Yoshi's Island was also my first game! Both I still own and both have gone through countless moves, a house fire, nearly stolen, and even traveled 800 miles across the country with me.
> So they are something special to me.


 
yeah yoshis island is truly something special  super mario allstars and world where good 2 though XD cant beat some classic mario


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Sep 8, 2014)

thesupremegamer said:


> hell yeah yoshis island was awesome ^^ one of the greatest 2d platformers period


 
I'm on the look out for yoshi's island for snes. Just bought stunt race FX today. Fun, but laggy


----------



## antnj81 (Sep 16, 2014)

tiger handhelds!


----------



## cdoty (Sep 16, 2014)

Write in: Philips CD-i.


----------



## matpower (Sep 16, 2014)

cdoty said:


> Write in: Philips CD-i.


 
#3DOMasterRace (Joke aside, it is a nice console with good ports)


----------



## cdoty (Sep 16, 2014)

matpower said:


> #3DOMasterRace (Joke aside, it is a nice console with good ports)


 

Yep, the 3DO was definitely ahead of it's time.


----------



## tbb043 (Sep 16, 2014)

cdoty said:


> Yep, the 3DO was definitely ahead of it's time.


 

Certainly in terms of launch price.  699 US dollars?!?!?


----------



## cdoty (Sep 16, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> Certainly in terms of launch price. 699 US dollars?!?!?


 

Oh, it was expensive! But outside of the Neo Geo, there wasn't a better system; and the Neo Geo couldn't handle the 3D games available on the 3DO.
Even PCs of the time couldn't deliver the games available on the 3DO. The 32x was probably the next available system that could deliver games close to the 3DO, but it never had the quantity or quality of games that were available on the 3DO.


----------



## matpower (Sep 16, 2014)

cdoty said:


> Oh, it was expensive! But outside of the Neo Geo, there wasn't a better system; and the Neo Geo couldn't handle the 3D games available on the 3DO.
> Even PCs of the time couldn't deliver the games available on the 3DO. The 32x was probably the next available system that could deliver games close to the 3DO, but it never had the quantity or quality of games that were available on the 3DO.


 
The 32X also had potential,  shame SEGA of Japan killed it because it was projected by SEGA of America.
The biggest issues with the 3DO were IMO:
1st - Making multiple versions made by different companies
2nd - High price tag


----------



## eggmanfat120 (Sep 16, 2014)

cdoty said:


> Write in: Philips CD-i.


 
Cd-i doesn't deserve to be on the list. xD


----------



## Lycan911 (Sep 16, 2014)

NES


----------

